# Heavyweight Brett Rogers signs with Bellator, debuts at Bellator 71



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Former Strikeforce heavyweight Brett Rogers (11-4 MMA, 0-0 BFC) has signed with Bellator and will make his promotional debut later this month at Bellator 71.
> 
> Bellator officials today announced the signing, though an opponent wasn't disclosed.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29058/hea...gns-with-bellator-debuts-at-bellator-71-1.mma


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Honestly, **** BRETT ROGERS! I doubt he got it too bad in prison.. Hopefully someone knocks his wifebeating arse out  Being a 260lb martial artist, full mounting and pounding your wife (not a sex act) is not a mistake. He would have realised what he was doing the second he threw her on the floor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope they put him in there against Konrad right off the back so he gets mauled more likely he will end up fighting somebody like Neil Grove or Thiago Santos.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I hope they put him in there against Konrad right off the back so he gets mauled more likely he will end up fighting somebody like Neil Grove or Thiago Santos.


Santos would rip Konrad and Brett


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Honestly, **** BRETT ROGERS! I doubt he got it too bad in prison.. Hopefully someone knocks his wifebeating arse out  Being a 260lb martial artist, full mounting and pounding your wife (not a sex act) is not a mistake. He would have realised what he was doing the second he threw her on the floor.


Is that really what happened?

I figured he just smacked her, which isn't cool either, but he straight up GNP'd her? That's really effed up. 

Whatever, unless he has worked CONSIDERABLY on his grappling, he isn't gonna go anywhere. He's 1-4 recently and has taken some really bad KO losses (Fedor, Overeem).

All he's got (that we've seen) is his strong punches. Cole Konrad could beat him very easily.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gunt said:


> Is that really what happened?
> 
> I figured he just smacked her, which isn't cool either, but he straight up GNP'd her? That's really effed up.
> 
> ...





> While Brett Rogers isn’t a Hollywood celebrity, he is a somewhat notable MMA fighter who recently competed in Strikeforce’s Heavyweight Tournament losing to Josh Barnett. He hasn’t had a notable win since knocking out Andrei Arlovski in 2009.
> 
> Anyway, Rogers was arrested and jailed on on Thursday after assaulting his wife. Granted, assault is putting it mildly. It was more like an annihilation. I’m not good with numbers but this might be 100 times worse than what Chris Brown did.
> 
> ...


http://theblemish.com/2011/07/brett-rogers-beat-up-his-wife/


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

That's weak. Unless his wife banged his brother and father at the same time, he's a total scumbag.


----------

